
Interview with the Pragmatic Programmer, Andy Hunt - variedthoughts
https://testandcode.com/69
======
variedthoughts
Andy Hunt and Dave Thomas wrote the seminal software development book, The
Pragmatic Programmer. Together they founded The Pragmatic Programmers and are
well known as founders of the agile movement and authors of the Agile
Manifesto. They founded the Pragmatic Bookshelf publishing business in 2003.

The Pragmatic Bookshelf published it's most important book, in my opinion, in
2017 with the first pytest book available from any publisher.

Topics:

The Pragmatic Programmer, the book The Manifesto for Agile Software
Development Agile methodologies and lightweight methods Some issues with
"Agile" as it is now. The GROWS Method Pragmatic Bookshelf, the publishing
company How Pragmatic Bookshelf is different, and what it's like to be an
author with them. Reading and writing sci-fi novels, including Conglommora,
Andy's novels. Playing music.

